# Joined the MARINES



## Fishinfan

Good luck.I hope we still see you here on OCN.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*


Good luck.I hope we still see you here on OCN.


Thanks man. For about 3 months I will not be on OCN. But I am working things out so that my computer will still be actively folding wile I am gone.


----------



## ericeod

That is awesome! I can speak for many here on OCN when I say that we are proud of you and what you are doing. I know signing up takes a lot of courage with the high ops tempo of military operations going on right now.


----------



## reezin14

*Congrats*,did this many moons ago(Army).And good luck


----------



## mth91

Yep, my cousin just became a Marine. Wouldn't have imagined a skinny guy like him ever becoming a soldier, but hey, looks can be deceiving. When people look at me, they have no idea i'm a Tae Kwon Do instructor. (real Tae Kwon Do, not tournament-style TKD) Good luck though man. Hopefully we'll be seeing you around. Oh, and send that girl in your avatar to me while you're gone, i'll take good care of her.


----------



## KSIMP88

I want to join the National Guard... But our outfit is getting sent to Afghanistan right now. Screw that.
I want to be a reserve for our DEFENSE.


----------



## mth91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*


I want to join the National Guard... But our outfit is getting sent to Afghanistan right now. Screw that.
I want to be a reserve for our DEFENSE.


I'd rather prevent us from ever needing to be defended personally. It's all good though. I'd want to stay at home base too. My instructor just got sent to Iraq.


----------



## Ryan747

Good job Maddog! Hope all works out well.


----------



## KSIMP88

I just don't believe in this "peace keeping" crap we are involved in. Just drill on OUR soil. This world won't run out for another 5000 years... By 100 more years, I'm sure we will find hydrogen can be used just as good.

Congrats, though. Marines are the tough :turd: Top of the list IMO.

Marines:








Army:








Air Force:








National Guard:








Police:








Coast Guard:








Mall Cop:








Walmart Door Greeter:








Navy:









LOL


----------



## smoke12291

coming from a family with many veterans (I am not one of them, I'm just 18), all I can say is thank you.

there is not enough us back home can say that will justify what you guys do.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Thank you maddog for choosing to further help and protect our nation, my hat's off to you.


----------



## samster25

+rep in real life
(and ocn)


----------



## Maddog7771

Thanks guys it means alot coming from you all. I am going reserved for about a year to enjoy my motorcycle then its off to see the world.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KSIMP88* 
I want to join the National Guard... But our outfit is getting sent to Afghanistan right now. Screw that.
I want to be a reserve for our DEFENSE.

Everyone is getting shipped. Even the Air Force.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maddog7771* 
Just like the title said I am joining the MARINE corps. Next week I take the ASVAB and go to boot camp in SEP.







SEMPER FI. Really looking forward to it.

"Semper Fi"


----------



## Hueristic

Semper Fi!


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
"Semper Fi"


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Semper Fi!

Semper Fi. Nuff said.


----------



## stanrc

Congrats, have fun at PI. Let me know if you ever end up at Quantico, thats where I work.


----------



## [Teh Root]

I have ambitions for the Air Force. I appreciated youre devotedness to our country. And for that you get a Rep+ and my gratitude and thanks. The air force is still awesome. Who covers your ass lol


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanrc* 
Congrats, have fun at PI. Let me know if you ever end up at Quantico, thats where I work.

I shall keep you informed. I am having a friend keep tabs on my computer to make sure it is folding wile I am gone.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
I have ambitions for the Air Force. I appreciated youre devotedness to our country. And for that you get a Rep+ and my gratitude and thanks. The air force is still awesome. Who covers your ass lol









My7 fellow Marines wile you all are in Cancun. Marines are the BEST bar none.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


I have ambitions for the Air Force. I appreciated youre devotedness to our country. And for that you get a Rep+ and my gratitude and thanks. The air force is still awesome. Who covers your ass lol




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maddog7771*


My7 fellow Marines wile you all are in Cancun. Marines are the BEST bar none.


QT, We have our own Air farce.


----------



## [Teh Root]

Air force win. Gj though.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*











QT, We have our own Air farce.

















Its true land,air,sea Marines=WIN









Air Force=























Air Force














Marines


----------



## [Teh Root]

hey! The Marines only have AH-1's and Harriers. The air force has, F-16, F-15, F-22, a few F-5s, the rest of our Nuclear Arsenal, more missiles then yoiu could stuff the earth full of, and it's own sniper branch.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
hey! The Marines only have AH-1's and Harriers. The air force has, F-16, F-15, F-22, a few F-5s, the rest of our Nuclear Arsenal, more missiles then yoiu could stuff the earth full of, and it's own sniper branch.









Wrong.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
hey! The Marines only have AH-1's and Harriers. The air force has, F-16, F-15, F-22, a few F-5s, the rest of our Nuclear Arsenal, more missiles then yoiu could stuff the earth full of, and it's own sniper branch.









You sir smoke some great drugs. We don't need planes.

USMC
When It Absolutely, Positively Must be Destroyed Overnight.


----------



## Hueristic

From the Halls of Montezuma
To the shores of Tripoli
We fight our country's battles
In the *air, on land and sea*
First to fight for right and freedom
And to keep our honor clean;
We are proud to claim the title
Of United States Marine.

Our flag's unfurled to every breeze
From dawn to setting sun;
We have fought in every clime and place
Where we could take a gun.
In the snow of far-off Northern lands
And in sunny tropic scenes;
You will find us always on the job --
The United States Marines.

Here's health to you and to our Corps
Which we are proud to serve;
In many a strife we've fought for life
And never lost our nerve.
If the Army and the Navy
Ever look on Heaven's scenes,
They will find the streets are guarded
By United States Marines.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*











From the Halls of Montezuma
To the shores of Tripoli
We fight our country's battles
In the* air, on land and sea*
First to fight for right and freedom
And to keep our honor clean;
We are proud to claim the title
Of United States Marine.

Our flag's unfurled to every breeze
From dawn to setting sun;
We have fought in every clime and place
Where we could take a gun.
In the snow of far-off Northern lands
And in sunny tropic scenes;
You will find us always on the job --
The United States Marines.

Here's health to you and to our Corps
Which we are proud to serve;
In many a strife we've fought for life
And never lost our nerve.
If the Army and the Navy
Ever look on Heaven's scenes,
They will find the streets are guarded
By United States Marines.


Is that a plane I think so.


----------



## e_dogg

Thank you for your service! Best of luck!


----------



## kimosabi

I thought your Seal and Delta were the "best"?

Good luck man. Stay semi-auto and stay friendly.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
I thought your Seal and Delta were the "best"?

Good luck man. Stay semi-auto and stay friendly.









Thanks. And 3 shot burst is the way to go.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maddog7771*


*USMC*
When It Absolutely, Positively Must be Destroyed Overnight.


Indeed.


----------



## Hueristic

*U*ncle*S*am's*M*isguided*C*hildren.









BTW, you get rep from me if/when you graduate boot.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


*U*ncle*S*am's*M*isguided*C*hildren.









BTW, you get rep from me if/when you graduate boot.










Their is no if their is only when. I am to dam stubborn to quit. See you on the other side.


----------



## Ryan747

fail, Norris Was a texas ranger.!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maddog7771*


Their is no if their is only when. I am to dam stubborn to quit. See you on the other side.


That is the spirit that will see you through.

We will see you then, and we will call you "Brother".

OOH-RA, DEVILDOG!


----------



## Afrodisiac

Congrats, good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Hueristic

We all bleed Green.


----------



## ChrisB17

Awesome man. I wish I could join the service but some things prevent me from doing that. So good luck to you and thanks for serving for the best country ever.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Awesome man. I wish I could join the service but some things prevent me from doing that. So good luck to you and thanks for serving for the best country ever.


Thanks man.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


That is the spirit that will see you through.

We will see you then, and we will call you "Brother".

OOH-RA, DEVILDOG!


Looking foreword to it OOH-RA.


----------



## Guttboy

SALUTE TO YOU MADDOG!

Best of luck to you and thanks for serving our nation! I will be coming up on retirement 20+ years here in February USAF (AC-130s/MC-130s) the entire time. It is great to know that there are good folks continuing on the tradition of service to our country!


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
SALUTE TO YOU MADDOG!

Best of luck to you and thanks for serving our nation! I will be coming up on retirement 20+ years here in February USAF (AC-130s/MC-130s) the entire time. It is great to know that there are good folks continuing on the tradition of service to our country!










Thanks man I think it is something everyone should do. I love my country and it is an honer to serve her.


----------



## [Teh Root]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maddog7771* 
You sir smoke some great drugs. We don't need planes.

USMC
When It Absolutely, Positively Must be Destroyed Overnight.

I love the marines, But I go by this great saying.

"When in Doubt, Call in an Airstrike"


----------



## Hueristic

Actually who gaurds all Nukes?


----------



## [Teh Root]

Air Force's MP's.

MP = Military Police


----------



## Hueristic

Every base I've been on the nukes were guarded by marines. Maybe the outer gates are guarded by rent a cops.


----------



## [Teh Root]

I still like the air force. Less dangerous, more destructive.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maddog7771*


Thanks. And 3 shot burst is the way to go.


lol Our service weapon was the HK G3 7.62mm. Maybe in your 5.56mm world bro.


----------



## dominique120

i want to join the air force!!


----------



## Hueristic

One shot one kill baby.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
One shot one kill baby.



YouTube - One Shot, One Kill-Dying Fetus


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


One shot one kill baby.


.50 cal because if it its you your dead.


----------



## Maddog7771

Well it is official. I took the ASVAB and passed with a 53. And went trough MEPS which was its own hell. I ship out to boot camp in JAN. Cant wait.


----------



## Syrillian

Congratulations.

Serve well.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Congratulations.

Serve well.

Thank you sir. And I shall.


----------



## Hueristic

Get your partying in now. and if you smoke quit before you ship.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Get your partying in now. and if you smoke quit before you ship.


Nope no smoking. Funny thing is that I failed the initial drug test and I have never taken any illegal drugs. I failed for every thing.
















I wanted to active but they don't ship out to boot camp until next AUG. So when I get out of boot camp I am going to switch to active. Cant wait.


----------



## Syrillian

I'm not following you on the "active" part...

Are you enlisting as a "Reservist"?

If you are joining as a full-timer, then as soon as you leave Boot Camp, had your 2-weeks RnR, then you ought to be considered "active" in the FMF (Fleet Marine Force).

As far as Boot Camp is concerned, I dunno what it is like now but I hope you like pain.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I'm not following you on the "active" part...

Are you enlisting as a "Reservist"?

If you are joining as a full-timer, then as soon as you leave Boot Camp, had your 2-weeks RnR, then you ought to be considered "active" in the FMF (Fleet Marine Force).

As far as Boot Camp is concerned, I dunno what it is like now but I hope you like pain.


I do like pain. For some odd reason. Ands yes I am enlisting as a reservist. Either wise I would have to wait a year.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maddog7771* 
I do like pain. For some odd reason. Ands yes I am enlisting as a reservist. Either wise I would have to wait a year.

Excellent. You will be able to indulge to your heart's content.

Also, I hope you like humiliation; it is part of the break-down process.

If you would like some thoughts on preperation please let us know and I am certain the several Members here will be glad to give you some input.

_"Semper Fi"_


----------



## buster2010

Congratulations. And here's a tip from another vet, don't look your DI in the eye they hate that. I know I learned the hard way.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


As far as Boot Camp is concerned, I dunno what it is like now but I hope you like pain.


Get in my Rose Garden!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buster2010*


Congratulations. And here's a tip from another vet, don't look your DI in the eye they hate that. I know I learned the hard way.










Yeah, focus your eyes right behind their head and then when they try to stare you down they can't.









Also the physical is not nearly as bad as the brain washing. Prepare to be ready to give your life just for the Corps honor. You better be mentally tough









And never forget we all bleed green.


----------



## Syrillian

_In September, 1944, the 1st Marine Division attacked the small â€œwretchedâ€ Pacific island of Peleliu. The westernmost of the Carolines, Peleliu had an oven-hot climate, a convoluted terrain, and â€œungodly scramble of coral cliffs,â€ mangrove swamps, and 10,000 dug in and well-armed [soldiers].

Lack of both time and ammunition made the Navyâ€™s preliminary bombardment short and essentially ineffective. As the amphibious landing craft approached the beach, the enemy opened fire with anti-boat guns and heavy machine guns.

It was said to be as deadly a landing as the Marines would ever face.

After the slaughter on the beach, Colonel Lewis â€œChestyâ€ Puller, led his men in a â€œgallant but fruitless series of frontal assaultsâ€ on the cliffs and sharply angled hill the Marines called Bloody Nose Ridge.

At one point during the six-day battle for the ridge an excited subordinate reported to Colonel Puller, â€œWeâ€™ve had such heavy losses we have nothing better that Sergeants to lead our platoons!â€

â€œLet me tell you something, son,â€ Puller replied calmly, â€œin the Marines, there is nothing better than a sergeant.â€_

-A Fellowship of Valor, *Col. Joseph H. Alexander*, USMC (Ret.)


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

^ Too true...









Semper Fi. I'm currently serving and it's definitely made me a different(better) person. The men I work with are some of the smartest(assed?







) mofo's I've known and they can beat the hell out of you too, hahah. Also great guys, couldn't ask for better people.

Boot camp is just one giant mind-fudge, that's all you need to know. Boot camp is NOT like the fleet(you'll get there eventually, took me almost a year) and don't let it get to you.

Also, don't pull a Pvt Pyle. I don't want to read about you in the Marine Corps Times, thank you very much.

Again, Semper Fi, and good luck bro.


----------



## Maddog7771

Semper Fi.


----------



## Maddog7771

Ok so last saturday we did ISTs or Initial Strength Test whitch is the Marine Corps basice fitness requirements for those who did not know. And what you have to do to qualify is do 3 dead hang pulls, 35 situps in 2mins, a run 1.5miles in under 13mins pretty easy right. Well aparently not because one guy ran a 18min 1.5 miler. I passed so I am good. Also this saturday we play paintball wahoo.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maddog7771*


Ok so last saturday we did ISTs or Initial Strength Test whitch is the Marine Corps basice fitness requirements for those who did not know. And what you have to do to qualify is do 3 dead hang pulls, 35 situps in 2mins, a run 1.5miles in under 13mins pretty easy right. Well aparently not because one guy ran a 18min 1.5 miler. I passed so I am good. Also this saturday we play paintball wahoo.


congrats


----------



## Syrillian

So how did you do? [edit]... nvm, you "passed"









I don't know if it is the same anymore, but a 300-PFT (100% score on all 3) was:

20 Pull-ups (kipping allowed) ~ 100pts
100 sit-ups in 2 minutes ~ 100 pts
3 mile run in 18 minutes ~ 100 pts
Is it still the same?

Have fun @ paintball!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


So how did you do? [edit]... nvm, you "passed"









I don't know if it is the same anymore, but a 300-PFT (100% score on all 3) was:

20 Pull-ups (kipping allowed) ~ 100pts
100 sit-ups in 2 minutes ~ 100 pts
3 mile run in 18 minutes ~ 100 pts
Is it still the same?

Have fun @ paintball!










i think i would be able to do the pull ups, the situps i doubt (sloppy mid section







) and the run would be cutting it really close but i dont think i would make it.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
So how did you do? [edit]... nvm, you "passed"









I don't know if it is the same anymore, but a 300-PFT (100% score on all 3) was:

20 Pull-ups (kipping allowed) ~ 100pts
100 sit-ups in 2 minutes ~ 100 pts
3 mile run in 18 minutes ~ 100 pts
Is it still the same?

Have fun @ paintball!









It is still the same. I use to be able to can still run pretty fast about a 21 or 22 3 miler but no 18 sadly. The way they make you do situps is harsh. And I did 9 pullups and you cant kippi and you chin must go over the bar and you must return to a dead hang after each rep. And I did my run in like 12 something depressing. But it was 90 out and I did not eat or drink before my run so not to shabby. And I shall enjoy paintball.


----------



## Swiftes

Excellent, it takes some courage and determination to sign up for any job in the Armed Forces, so I congratulate you in that respect!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maddog7771*


It is still the same. I use to be able to can still run pretty fast about a 21 or 22 3 miler but no 18 sadly. The way they make you do situps is harsh. And I did 9 pullups and you cant kippi and you chin must go over the bar and you must return to a dead hang after each rep. And I did my run in like 12 something depressing. But it was 90 out and I did not eat or drink before my run so not to shabby. And I shall enjoy paintball.


You will be able to trim that time in the run with some endurance training, and you ought to get plenty of that in Boot Camp.

Same with the sit-ups. Your experience was basically an initial assessment and you will be able to improve upon that.

Kipping can be tricky to learn, but like riding a bicycle, once you got it you'll never "forget". Also, for some, kipping is easier with the palms facing away from you when you grip the overhead bar. Note that some consider kipping as "cheating" so you may want train for 20 pull-ups from a dead hang.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maddog7771*


Ok so last saturday we did ISTs or Initial Strength Test whitch is the Marine Corps basice fitness requirements for those who did not know. And what you have to do to qualify is do 3 dead hang pulls, 35 situps in 2mins, a run 1.5miles in under 13mins pretty easy right. Well aparently not because one guy ran a 18min 1.5 miler. I passed so I am good. Also this saturday we play paintball wahoo.


Boy what a powder puff. That initial test is a joke. Fail that and you might as well go straight to the nursing home with your bag of chips!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


So how did you do? [edit]... nvm, you "passed"









I don't know if it is the same anymore, but a 300-PFT (100% score on all 3) was:

20 Pull-ups (kipping allowed) ~ 100pts
100 sit-ups in 2 minutes ~ 100 pts
3 mile run in 18 minutes ~ 100 pts
Is it still the same?

Have fun @ paintball!










I think that was Our ever year test. If you failed you got on the fatty squad.

I did a all nighter once and went in trashed and they popped it on us! I was like "I haven't slept and drank all night" and I got "Tough *****" answer. So after like 2.5 miles I was puking my guts up. the truck comes up to me and the guy says what did you get last year and I was 18:36. So he wrote that down and drove me back.







MAN was I dieing! I had 8% body fat at5 that time. Terrible timing for relatives to show up and for me to pull a all nighter!

Edit: Yeah that was after I maxed the pullups/situps.


----------



## Russtynailz

When I did my Basic training (canadian Army) our PT Test was

50 pushups
35 situps
100 yard firemans carry
5 mile run
3 pull ups
all in 70 mins

and that was the last Physical Training test of the course. and after 8 weeks if you were still there it all came down to 70 mins of pushing past any limits you had to pass.
I passed with 32 seconds to spare....

Congrats on Serving your country and I wish you all the best.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Russtynailz* 
When I did my Basic training (canadian Army) our PT Test was

50 pushups
35 situps
100 yard firemans carry
5 mile run
3 pull ups
all in 70 mins

and that was the last Physical Training test of the course. and after 8 weeks if you were still there it all came down to 70 mins of pushing past any limits you had to pass.
I passed with 32 seconds to spare....

Congrats on Serving your country and I wish you all the best.

Dude, You avatar rox!


----------



## meticadpa

Let me start of by saying congratulations.









Men who're in the Marines are better men that I'll ever be, I'm too much of a wimp.









I respect war veterans hugely.

I wish you the best of luck in your new career.









And btw, I think the SAS are the hardest men in the world.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


Let me start of by saying congratulations.









Men who're in the Marines are better men that I'll ever be, I'm too much of a wimp.









I respect war veterans hugely.

I wish you the best of luck in your new career.









And btw, I think the SAS are the hardest men in the world.










Stealthy troll is stealthy JK. The SAS is pretty good at what they do.


----------



## Hueristic

I would think any man would seem the hardest to one that wears a skirt.


----------



## meticadpa

Hey.

We wear the skirts for a reason. So we can flash our gentlemen vegatables at the same time as running at you.

Not forgetting the uber-manly leather, furry bag on the front.

Or the knife in the sock.










Although, I was being serious about the SAS being the hardest, it's a fact.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


Hey.

We wear the skirts for a reason. So we can flash our gentlemen vegatables at the same time as running at you.

Not forgetting the uber-manly leather, furry bag on the front.

Or the knife in the sock.










Although, I was being serious about the SAS being the hardest, it's a fact.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


Hey.

We wear the skirts for a reason. So we can flash our gentlemen vegatables at the same time as running at you.

Not forgetting the uber-manly leather, furry bag on the front.

Or the knife in the sock.










Although, I was being serious about the SAS being the hardest, it's a fact.










Um that was a very odd statement. Something about flashing and no women and a knife in a sock.

Dick in a box remix. Its a knife in a sock

Its a knife in a sock....

I am going to sell knives in socks.


----------



## meticadpa

It's true mate. I'm Scottish, when we used to battle in the olden times, we wore kilts with no underwear on to shock the enemy.

It's still a tradition to wear no underwear with your kilt.

Also, the knife in the sock is true, when combined with a kilt.

And the leather bag on the front is true.



















Knife in sock.

Leather bag:


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
I'm Scottish

Wow Now I see why your irritating.

funny thing is I removed you from my ignore list after your first post but then you had to go in and edit that barb didn't you.


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## Hueristic

http://www.overclock.net/customavata...tar68238_3.gif


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









Where'd you get the pic of me?







I wish.

Anyway. This thread has went slightly off topic.

Congrats to the OP, hope you have a long, happy career in the Marines.


----------



## Afrodisiac

I thought Scotts didn't wear underwear so William Wallace could have a clear shot at the English with the lightning bolts he shot out of his ass?


----------



## Syrillian

The "Hardest", "baddest", and "toughest" is kinda like "The best Martial Art": "_There are no superior styles_ [sic] (or units) _only superior individuals_" (Jun Fan Lee).

I have served and trained with a wide variety of Military units, but I gotta say... The Ghurka are an incredibly stalwart, stoic and tough lot. I would not want to needlessly meddle with one of that bloodline.


----------



## meticadpa

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_don%27...nder_the_kilts

This explains all your Questions.









Syrillian: Just read up on the Ghurkas a bit...







I agree with you.

More badass than any scottish guy I've ever seen.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
The "Hardest", "baddest", and "toughest" is kinda like "The best Martial Art": "_There are no superior styles_ [sic] (or units) _only superior individuals_" (Jun Fan Lee).

I have served and trained with a wide variety of Military units, but I gotta say... The Ghurka are an incredibly stalwart, stoic and tough lot. I would not want to needlessly meddle with one of that bloodline.

Krav maga (the real deal, not the stuff taught to citizens) is pretty deadly too. I wouldn't want to mess with an Israeli soldier.

(well, being the untrained video gamer I am, I wouldn't want to mess with anybody really







)


----------



## tK FuRY

Good luck man, ill be enlisting after College (maybe). I would be in the Air Force right now, but things came up and I couldn't enlist lol.

I scored a 76 on the ASVAB and scored WAY TOO high in Mechanical


----------



## Maddog7771

This thread is now about men in skirts i mean kilts. Maybe later well start talking about planes.








*This thread in now about planes*

On topic thanks guys for all of the support.


----------



## meticadpa

By the way.... just because I'm sciottish doesn't mean I'm patriotic; I think it's a tartan skirt too.









Do you know any more about what's gonna happen in your career or anything?

Or is the path a mystery?


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Good job man. Just remember, the INITIAL Strength Test for the Marines is basically what the Navy do for their actual "Physical Readiness Test".

When I went through I got 9 pullups(underhand using your biceps), 80 crunches and a run of 12 minutes. If you fail the IST, you're truly sad. But hey, that's why men and women go into the military. To better themselves and not be turds.

Also, if you don't do them all ready, try doing wide-grip palms-away style chin-ups. When I got to my unit I couldn't do any wide and I couldn't get passed 13 pullups palm-facing. Now I'm up to 15-ish wide-grips and still 13 pullups.

Also, a SSgt told me this great piece of advice. Don't just sit there with your arms half bent and grunting. If you just focus on pulling straight up and letting go and falling rapidly, as well as keeping your body as loose as possible, you'll actually be able to do more.

Just some tidbits o' info from a Corporal to a poolee.









EDIT: Also, just keep up your training for bootcamp and keep a cool head on your shoulders. You seem like you are going to be just fine.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
By the way.... just because I'm sciottish doesn't mean I'm patriotic; I think it's a tartan skirt too.









Do you know any more about what's gonna happen in your career or anything?

Or is the path a mystery?









My MSO is 0651 Data Network Systems Specalist


----------



## Hueristic

MOS. Lol


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Is that your guaranteed no-bullscoop MOS you were given?


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
MOS. Lol

What about it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi* 
Is that your guaranteed no-bullscoop MOS you were given?

Yes. When you go reserve you lock you MOS.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Ah you're going reserve. Smart move. Sometimes I wish I would have gone reserves but meh.

When you go active they give you a generic MOS that could launch you into a multitude of jobs in the field.


----------



## meticadpa

Congrats, you've got the most successful Member Milestones thread ever.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
Congrats, you've got the most successful Member Milestones thread ever.









I do







. If so then







.


----------



## Maddog7771

Well this time it is official I leave on Sunday and arrive on monday. Yeah i so excited. Can't wait.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Best of luck


----------



## coopsman1

Congrats mate, you wont regret it. 
I serve in the UK Royal Air Force and have been for over 7 years. On many occasions I have worked with US Marines.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maddog7771*


Well this time it is official I leave on Sunday and arrive on monday. Yeah i so excited. Can't wait.










"Semper Fi"

Remember but one thing as you face the crucible: The pain can not last forever.


----------



## lockdownx1x

Congratulation Man.

I joined the USAF myself, currently in DEP waiting for high school to end. I get shipped to Boot Camp July 20th.

We really should start an Armed Forces Club here on OCN. If we haven't already. For current active and prior service members.


----------



## Maddog7771

Thanks for all of the support you guys.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lockdownx1x* 
Congratulation Man.

I joined the USAF myself, currently in DEP waiting for high school to end. I get shipped to Boot Camp July 20th.

We really should start an Armed Forces Club here on OCN. If we haven't already. For current active and prior service members.









it hasnt see a ton of activity, but
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/3...bandwidth.html


----------



## Syrillian

It has been many moons since Graduation Day at MCRD, but it is still one of the BEST days of my life.

I hope that the experience will be the same for you.


----------



## Maddog7771

Same. Wahoo so excited. how do you get paid?


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


"
Remember but one thing as you face the crucible: The pain can not last forever.


Coming from the "New Marine Corps" he's right.

You get paid just like you normally would man... Lol. They set up an account for you with Pacific Marine Credit Union and give you a little credit card to buy your stuff during recruit training.

But have fun, if I can even say "fun".







You'll know soon enough brother.

Semper Fi


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi* 
Coming from the "New Marine Corps" he's right.

You get paid just like you normally would man... Lol. They set up an account for you with Pacific Marine Credit Union and give you a little credit card to buy your stuff during recruit training.

But have fun, if I can even say "fun".







You'll know soon enough brother.

Semper Fi

Thanks for the info man. And I enjoy pain don't ask me why I just do. And after enough fights and accidents I know pain dose not last forever. THanks for the the info about the PMCU.


----------



## Syrillian

_"There are gonna be some Fun and Games you Maggots!"_








<---- UMSC Drill Instructor.


----------



## phaseshift

goodluck, remember when times are hard all you have are the guys to the left and right of you. Did my 4 years, two tours in Iraq and now I'm going to school and it's all paid for by the G.I. Bill.

I'm not going to sugarcoat it for ya, depending on what unit you get assigned to, there's going to be a lot of bull****. But what job doesn't right?


----------



## sugarmankie

I'm considering the Marines, the only thing is im not sure if that's the branch for me.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

maddog congrats bro







I know plenty of marines and hopefully once i transfer to sdsu i will enroll in the nrotc, then its off to OCS









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarmankie*


I'm considering the Marines, the only thing is im not sure if that's the branch for me.


this thread helped me out a lot. The main thing i can tell you is to actually go out and meet the different recruiters. They are generally all pretty friendly, and dont really BS you (despite what you might think), that is the best way to see which branch is right for you.
http://usmilitary.about.com/od/joini...joining_up.htm


----------



## reezin14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


It has been many moons since Graduation Day at MCRD.I hope that the experience will be the same for you.


x2 Ft.Lenard wood grad here(Army),the best of wishes to you *JARHEAD*.


----------



## Maddog7771

Well this is my last post befor I go so yeah. I am at the hotel right now by Ft.Lee Va and leave tomarrow afternoon. I am supost to graduat on March 5th I think and am looking forword to the next few months. I am going to miss OCN but will be back. I atleast hit my goal for folding befor I leave for boot camp whitch was 700,000 points.


----------



## tha d0ctor

congrats man, I joined the army myself a month or two back, leaving january 20th - 11X Infantry baby (so much for using my college degree







)


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


_"There are gonna be some Fun and Games you Maggots!"_








<---- UMSC Drill Instructor.


You were a DI?

"Did you say ai sir or ai ai sir!?" Best quote ever. I think my fellow recruit(back when I was a recruit, that is) literally pissed himself after the mindfudge of that.


----------



## ColdRush

Hoo ah?


----------



## Metal425

Good luck, thanks for serving.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdRush* 
Hoo ah?









Get that army stuff outta here


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 







Get that army stuff outta here









huu ah - Army (go army I live in less than a month for Fort Benning btw)
hoo rah - Marines

Good luck and stay safe... Jarhead Jr. (I'll edit out the JR once you graduate)

Although it pains me to say

Semper Fidelus


----------

